# trt and fertility



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

Alright. ..I know a TRT doc pretty well...and I'm an official patient of is if and when I decided to BnC. For now anyway. 
I had a discussion with him about having kids on TRT. I simply asked if it would affect ones ability to have children.
He claims no. But it does depend on how long one has been on TRT. That if someone has been on trt for 10 years straight then yes having kids would be difficult. I brought up HCG and he said it would definitely help. I agree with that part but I don't agree with what he said next. He claimed someone that has low t that begins to supplement testosterone will have an greater chance of having kids. Basically saying that test is test...If you have to make it yourself or take it, that having kids shouldn't be a problem. Idk if I agree with that lol.
thoughts?


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 24, 2014)

A very large portion of it come down to why they went hypogonadal in the first place fronk.
If you're talking testicular trauma, depending on the severity, you're likely beat when it comes to having kids.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm coming off completely this fall before trying for a kid... it's not so much about pure test as it is LH or even FSH. If you are using hcg you can definitely stay on. I'm just taking the precaution of being off because I think it's the right thing to do. TRT should have your levels in the right place and your nuts should not atrophy or reduce production nearly as much as being fully on


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

Iron: so what about a guy that cycles and decides he's tired of PCT? And just jumps on trt? What category would you say that falls under?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 24, 2014)

Person A goes on TRT bc they're secondary hypo meaning their LH levels are low for whatever reason. THis person, while having low LH, has completely normal FSH values. After being put on TRT their FSH goes down the tube. Not sure how taking test via TRT will aid in conception in this instance. That doesn't mean it's impossible to conceive while on TRT as many others have, but it certainly would make it more difficult. 

The real question i see here is why are you considering blasting and cruising now?


----------



## Get Some (Jun 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Person A goes on TRT bc they're secondary hypo meaning their LH levels are low for whatever reason. THis person, while having low LH, has completely normal FSH values. After being put on TRT their FSH goes down the tube. Not sure how taking test via TRT will aid in conception in this instance. That doesn't mean it's impossible to conceive while on TRT as many others have, but it certainly would make it more difficult.
> 
> The real question i see here is why are you considering blasting and cruising now?



Yes it would make it difficult... but administration of HCG just a few times can significantly raise LH while cycling. I think this is what a lot of guys do. Some have gotten their wives pregnant by accident while on cycle using hcg


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Iron: so what about a guy that cycles and decides he's tired of PCT? And just jumps on trt? What category would you say that falls under?



I would not put that guy in the "possible to have kids" category.
Everyone is different though, some "healthy" people have a hard enough time conceiving even with functional nuts.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Person A goes on TRT bc they're secondary hypo meaning their LH levels are low for whatever reason. THis person, while having low LH, has completely normal FSH values. After being put on TRT their FSH goes down the tube. Not sure how taking test via TRT will aid in conception in this instance. That doesn't mean it's impossible to conceive while on TRT as many others have, but it certainly would make it more difficult.
> 
> The real question i see here is why are you considering blasting and cruising now?



Everyone that cycles considers BnC...whether now or later, I want to know EXACTLY what I'm up against.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Everyone that cycles considers BnC...whether now or later, I want to know EXACTLY what I'm up against.



If that's a concern of yours, freeze your sperm now.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Everyone that cycles considers BnC...whether now or later, I want to know EXACTLY what I'm up against.



Possibly, but if kids are that important to someone, maybe hey should reconsider AAS as a whole until they've had kids already so this doesn't become an issue.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> If that's a concern of yours, freeze your sperm now.



That shit costs close to a grand to start up. Followed by monthly fees for keeping it frozen then the hundreds it costs for them to thaw it and stick it where it belongs lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Possibly, but if kids are that important to someone, maybe hey should reconsider AAS as a whole until they've had kids already so this doesn't become an issue.



Not nearly as important to me as it is to the lady friend


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 24, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Yes it would make it difficult... but administration of HCG just a few times can significantly raise LH while cycling. I think this is what a lot of guys do. Some have gotten their wives pregnant by accident while on cycle using hcg



I get what you're saying GS but HCG wont raise LH levels at all. In fact, HCG will further suppress LH by shutting down the pituitary. I do agree HCG can greatly aid in fertility but I don't want to put false hopes in anyone. Even with HCG it's not guaranteed. But then again neither is it even if you don't use AAS lol. Damned if you do, damned if you don't kind of thing


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd rather adopt but she disagrees lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Not nearly as important to me as it is to the lady friend



And that's a question you need to seriously consider: what's more important to you, your lady's desire to have kids or being on AAS to reach your goals?

I'm not trying to give you shit Frank, just trying to get you looking at the big picture. There's a lot of things to consider and I do applaud you for giving these questions serious thought before you dive in head first


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> That shit costs close to a grand to start up. Followed by monthly fees for keeping it frozen then the hundreds it costs for them to thaw it and stick it where it belongs lol



Think of it like an investment into your BnC career 

I suppose you could start shooting loads into ice cube trays at home.... lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> And that's a question you need to seriously consider: what's more important to you, your lady's desire to have kids or being on AAS to reach your goals?
> 
> I'm not trying to give you shit Frank, just trying to get you looking at the big picture. There's a lot of things to consider and I do applaud you for giving these questions serious thought before you dive in head first



Exactly why I'm asking the questions now lol.

OK so it's obvious I'd rather BnC. Just for the fact progress isn't slowed down as much and no PCT. I'll be BnC one day...I'm trying to decide if I want to BnC on my own terms or when my body says "hey...I'm gonna go ahead and tell the nuts not to even bother" LOL

What she wants is extremely important. That goes without saying. ..but she can be narrow minded about specific things...children being one of them. They HAVE to be hers...unless she can't conceive then we would adopt because that's all that's left. But I know if I become infertile she would never let that go lol.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

So to keep this going, in theory let's say I decided to BnC.
5 years down the road or whenever lady friend decides she wants a kid. ..what would or should I do in order to increase my chances of having children? HCG? Clomid? Come off and do an extensive PCT?


----------



## DF (Jun 24, 2014)

Fronk, jerk off in a nice cube tray.  Throw that in the freezer.. Problem solved & pretty cheap too.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

DF said:


> Fronk, jerk off in a nice cube tray.  Throw that in the freezer.. Problem solved & pretty cheap too.



I heard eating ass helps...you should try it DF.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 24, 2014)

My first  newborn girl is one month today.  So about ten months ago while on trenbolone test drol and dbol.....I got my wife pregnant. :shrugs:   its a blessing. Were both happy. 

Honestly....unless you had pre existing problems...its not that hard to get a person pregnant while cycling.
Baby is healthy and only problems she has is my sinus problems. Other than that the jews affected nothing


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jun 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Possibly, but if kids are that important to someone, maybe hey should reconsider AAS as a whole until they've had kids already so this doesn't become an issue.



/ ****ing thread.

Don't **** with AAS unless you're willing to make the life long commitment to stay on forever. If you're trippin about not being able to have kids, stay away from AAS altogether. This shit is a life long commitment no matter how you cut it. If lifting and trying to get big, get a big total, or both is just a little fad for you... don't **** with AAS. Stay natural and move onto the next thing. Don't be the asshole that does a couple cycles and then stops going to the gym altogether because you got bored, or your gf complains you spend too much time there, or one of the million other excuses. Realize the direction your life is going in ahead of time and then make the decision.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 24, 2014)

If all else fails.  Cashouts exit strategy is available.

And you said it. If for what ever reason you cant. Trust me. You can. Theres fertility clinics making miracle babies.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> / ****ing thread.
> 
> Don't **** with AAS unless you're willing to make the life long commitment to stay on forever. If you're trippin about not being able to have kids, stay away from AAS altogether. This shit is a life long commitment no matter how you cut it. If lifting and trying to get big, get a big total, or both is just a little fad for you... don't **** with AAS. Stay natural and move onto the next thing. Don't be the asshole that does a couple cycles and then stops going to the gym altogether because you got bored, or your gf complains you spend too much time there, or one of the million other excuses. Realize the direction your life is going in ahead of time and then make the decision.



Understood...but one correction. ..I'm not "tripping" about it...I'm exploring ALL options and gathering as much info as I can to make an INFORMED decision. ..

As I stated early in the thread...I'll be BnC one day...just trying to decide to let my body tell me when or to just make the decision myself. I have 2 people to think about...not 1...


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> My first  newborn girl is one month today.  So about ten months ago while on trenbolone test drol and dbol.....I got my wife pregnant. :shrugs:   its a blessing. Were both happy.
> 
> Honestly....unless you had pre existing problems...its not that hard to get a person pregnant while cycling.
> Baby is healthy and only problems she has is my sinus problems. Other than that the jews affected nothing



Congrats on the newborn! 
A girl........good luck brother! Lol


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jun 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Understood...but one correction. ..I'm not "tripping" about it...I'm exploring ALL options and gathering as much info as I can to make an INFORMED decision. ..
> 
> As I stated early in the thread...I'll be BnC one day...just trying to decide to let my body tell me when or to just make the decision myself. I have 2 people to think about...not 1...



Not fully directed towards you, this is a public forum so that post was for everyone who reads it. 

I'm not going to contribute anything else to this thread.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> Not fully directed towards you, this is a public forum so that post was for everyone who reads it.
> 
> I'm not going to contribute anything else to this thread.



The girl in my life and the gym are THE single 2 most important things in my life. That's why this "****ing thread" was made.

But I understand your point


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> So to keep this going, in theory let's say I decided to BnC.
> 5 years down the road or whenever lady friend decides she wants a kid. ..what would or should I do in order to increase my chances of having children? HCG? Clomid? Come off and do an extensive PCT?



I'll bump this question to stay on topic


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I'll bump this question to stay on topic



If you're not on gear at the time clomid is your best bet and won't suppress you. If that fails HCG or HMG is the next option. If you're in gear you can go straight to HMG/HCG. If you come off a BnC and regain natty hormone production it can make your chances better of conceiving IMO.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 24, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I'll bump this question to stay on topic


I'm with you on having kids. I'm young and have always wanted a family. obviously gear isn't more important. if you think gear n gains is more important than raising a family I consider you to be less of a human being.


I stay on for long periods and always run hcg throughout. when I want kids I will cut the gear, blast the hcg, then hit the clomid hard. Not too worried, I'll put my sperm at half strength against any Joe Schmo whos never run gear


----------

